# Cumpleaños Feliz, Víctor



## Namarne

*¡¡¡ FELICIDADES, VÍCTOR !!!* ​ 
Como dijo un gran forero, creo que el _thanks but no thanks_ no contempla los cumpleaños.  
Gracias a ello podemos desearte un *FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS*. 
Que pases un buen día, 
Jordi


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Víctor, ya que no podemos felicitarte por tu sabiduría, tendremos que hacerlo por tu existencia, que ya es bastante.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

*¡Felicidades Víctor!*


Y que cumplas muuuuuuuchos más...


Por aquí algo para celebrar.


Mil besos.​


----------



## chics

Pues yo aprovecho la excusa para felicitarte por tu sabiduría. 
En general, sin contar aportaciones, y un genial sentido del humor.
Aunque lo más importante es...

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​ 
Aquí algo para acompañar a lo de Marta, para celebrarlo todos juntos.


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Cumpleaños Feliz, Víctor!*​ 
¡Somos muchos que celebramos hoy cumples!


(¿Hay alguna razón por el color rojo? Espero que le guste a Víctor..)

Nos vemos


----------



## chics

¡Felicidades por tus 24 a ti también, *anthodocheio*!  (que no me vea Víc...)


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me complace desearle un Feliz Cumpleaños a un forero tan inteligente, tan culto y agradable como nuestro querido Víctor.  Ojalá que lo disfrute con mucha alegría y sorpresas muy agradables.

Recibe un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## bb008

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS VÍCTOR!*

*VAYA SEÑOR, TAN AGRADABLE, EDUCADO, SIMPÁTICO, CON EXCELENTE SENTIDO DEL HUMOR Y CREO ES ES LO MEJOR QUE TIENE ESE HUMOR QUE PASA ENTRE LO CHISTOSO Y LO NEGRO ENTRE CARCAJADAS Y CARAS DE CIRCUNSTANCIAS, DE TEATRO, DEFINITIVAMENTE LO MEJOR DE LO MEJOR...NO QUIERO PERDERME ESTA FIESTA VÍCTOR ASÍ QUE RECLAMO MI PEDAZO DE TORTA.*

*CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ, TE DESEAMOS A TÍ CUMPLEAÑOS, VÍCTOR PÉREZ...CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ (APLAUSOS, PAPELILLOS, PITOS Y MATRACAS)*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, querido Víctor!! *​ 
*Ahora sí que se puede decir que una chiquilina como yo te debe respeto *​ 
*¡¡Adelante por otros muuuuchos!! *​


----------



## Paquita

Alors comme ça, je te dois le respect pour ton grand âge ???? Tous mes espoirs de te coiffer sur le poteau s'envolent .


Très bon anniversaire, Víctor...​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Victor...
Que cumplas muchos más...besos!


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Víctor:*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!*

*CON TODO CARIÑO,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*TE DESEO DE TODO CORAZÓN UN FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS VÍCTOR.*


*Que lo celebres bien...*


*Un cordial saludo,*
*Cristina*


----------



## alexacohen

Querido y combativo Víctor:

Ya sé que me has hecho un maravilloso regalo de cumpleaños.
Pero soy muy egoísta y acaparadora, y me encantaría que nos regalases con uno de tus indispensables manuales del forero responsable.
¿Regalo de Navidad/Hanukkah/Ramadan para todos?
¡No recuerdo haberme reído tanto en toda mi vida! 

*¡¡FELICIDADES!!*


----------



## romarsan

Como dijo un gran forero, creo que el _thanks but no thanks_ no contempla los cumpleaños.  

Muy bueno Namarne, por partida doble, ha estado gracioso y, además, me ha dado la oportunidad de felicitar a un hombre encantador con el que, si no fuera por situaciones como esta, casi no coincidiría, y, la verdad, es una lástima.

FELICIDADES VICTOR
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## Berenguer

Don Victor, ya lo sabes, un placer.
*Muchísimas felicidades.*
Un afectuoso saludo.
Beren


----------



## totor

*¡feliz cumple, mon p'tit vieux!​*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Da gusto cumplir años en estas condiciones. Tentado estoy casi de cumplirlos cada seis meses para teneros alrededor mío más a menudo. Sé que lo que decís es sincero –lo cual no significa que sea verdad- y es por eso que os agradezco doblemente vuestras palabras.


*Namarne*, siempre tan cauto, *Antpax*, siempre tan ponderado, *Lamartus*, siempre tan entusiasta, *Chics*, siempre tan humana, *Anthodocheio*, siempre tan educada, *Soledad*, siempre tan generosa, *BB*, siempre tan natural, *Inés*, siempre tan sesuda, *Paquita*, siempre tan pragmática, *Rosa*, siempre tan espontánea, *Fernita*, siempre tan atenta, *Cristina*, siempre tan aplicada, *Alexa*, siempre tan etérea, *Romarsan*, siempre tan encantadora, *Berenguer*, siempre tan racional y, finalmente, *Totor*, siempre tan eficaz: muchas gracias por haberme dedicado unos instantes de vuestro tiempo. ¡Estoy encantado de teneros a todos vosotros y a tantos más por vecinos en estos foros!


----------



## nichec

How did I miss this? 

But I sent you a PM, hehe 

Happy.............oh well, you know what I want to say


----------



## panjabigator

Happy Birthday Victor!  Hope your day was a special one!


----------



## anthodocheio

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Anthodocheio*, siempre tan educada,


  
¿Quién vino? (Como decía un profesor mío, en griego lo estaba diciendo, no en español..)


OK.. ¡Como quiera!

Saludos de nuevo Víctor


----------



## Gévy

.

.​ 
.​
.​
.​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> .....



.
.
.

.
.

.
.


----------



## krolaina

(Se me ha borrado el post al ir a mandarlo...). Repetición:

..........

Cumpleaaaaaaaños (tardío) feeeeeliz,
cumpleaaaaaños (suuuuuper tardío) feeeeeliz,
cumpleaaaaaaaaaaaaaños (no me lo perdono) querido Viiiiiiic,
cumpleaaaaaaños (lo siento, lo siento) feeeeeeeliz.

(Aplausos)

Que...bueno...ejem ejem...digo que...en fin... te mandé unas flores en su día...y vaya! no te han llegado.... así que te felicito ahora...

Espero que compense un ¡¡SUPER MEGA ULTRA BESAZO!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Thanks a lot discreet *Nichec*. 

Thanks to you too *Panjabigator*, very kind from you.

¡Cuando yo digo que eres muy educada, *Cristina*!

Muchas gracias, enigmática y misteriosa *Gévy*.

Muchas gracias a ti también, chisporroteante *Carol*. 
(las flores las recibí, sin embargo, lo que no recibí fue la caja de puros )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aprovecho este hilo para desearos a todos *¡FELICES FIESTAS!*

*Juego: *
¿dónde se dió de bruces Papá Noel?

podéis cliquear sobre el arbolito, 
(el primero que encuentre la respuesta será nombrado forero del año, ¡ji,ji!)​ 

...................................................*
 ................................................. * *
 ........................................*.*.*
 .......................................*.*.*.*
 ......................................*.*.*.*.*
 .....................................*.*.*.*.*.*
 ....................................*.*.*.*.*.*.*
 ...................................*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*
 ..................................*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*
 .................................*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*
 ................................*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*
 ...............................*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*
 .............................*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*
 ......................................... .iiiiii
......................................... .iiiiii
......................................... .iiiiii


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> forero del año​
> 
> 
> ......................................... .iiiiii
> ......................................... .iiiiii
> ..........................éste............... .iiiiii ===> será éste​


 

Eres demasiado "previsible", Víctor...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Eres demasiado "previsible", Víctor...



¿A que fue fácil?  (¡dita sea!)

*Paquita*, quedas solemnemente nombrada forera del año (al menos de este hilo). ¡Enhorabuena por tu sagacidad y por tu pragmatismo!

Puedes pasar a recoger tu premio aquí (si no te gusta, te devolvemos el dinero).

* 2º y próximo premio: 

El vecindario los pilló in fraganti y se quedaron helados. ¿Cuál es la imagen?*


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> si no te gusta, te devolvemos el dinero.


 
Sí que me gusta, ¿cómo sabes que el flor de Esgueva es mi preferido ?

Les petits cadeaux entretiennent l'amité , je veux bien partager... Elige uno ¿Cuál quieres?


----------



## UVA-Q

¡¡Muchas felicidades Víctor!!
Espero hayas disfrutado tu día maravillosamente
¡Un abrazo!

Disculpa la demora


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Víctor ! 
Mais... il me semble qu'il y a de l'abus par ici... L'année dernière encore, à peu près à la même date, n'était-ce pas _déjà _ton anniversaire ? 

Bisettes.


----------



## María Madrid

Con retraso, pero muchísimas felicidades de todo corazón. Un abrazo!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Sí que me gusta, ¿cómo sabes que el flor de Esgueva es mi preferido ?
> 
> Les petits cadeaux entretiennent l'amité , je veux bien partager... Elige uno ¿Cuál quieres?



¡Tú sí que sabes hacer regalos, *Paquita*!  ¡Esa es mi niña!




Eva Maria said:


> Cher Víctor,
> A estas alturas ya te felicito por felicitarte, no más (Por una vez Karol NO ha sido la última, jejejeje!!)
> 
> En el caso de Vic, parece que no contempla tampoco lo demás. Para él es un _Thanks but yes thanks_ perpetuo!!!!
> 
> ¡Uy! ¿A qué gran forero se debe referir? Un tal Groucho, con gran nariz, cejotas, mostacho, calva, gafas y puro incorporados? (Esperemos que Víctor sea más guapo que él!!!!)
> ¡Momento! ¿Quién va regalando flores de Esgueva? ¿El homenajeado mismo? Pásote raudamente dirección mía para que hagas efectivo el opíparo obsequio. Gracias mil, generoso!!!
> 
> Eva Maria



*Eva*, lo del thanks but no fue culpa mía . Muchas gracias, no obstante, por acudir. Me pensaré lo de las flores de Esgueva... 



UVA-Q said:


> ¡¡Muchas felicidades Víctor!!
> Espero hayas disfrutado tu día maravillosamente
> ¡Un abrazo!
> 
> Disculpa la demora



Muchas gracias, *UVA*, pese a que si tardas un poco más, nos dan las uvas  (¡jem! puedo explicar esto por PM...). Eres muy amable, pese a que no nos cruzamos mucho. Otro abrazo para tí.




KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Víctor !
> Mais... il me semble qu'il y a de l'abus par ici... L'année dernière encore, à peu près à la même date, n'était-ce pas _déjà _ton anniversaire ?
> 
> Bisettes.



Salut, *Karine*!
Content de te revoir, même si ce n'est que deux fois par an!
Sympas ces câlins gratuits! Je cours m'afficher une pancarte! 




María Madrid said:


> Con retraso, pero muchísimas felicidades de todo corazón. Un abrazo!



¡Muchas gracias *María*! 
¡Y levanta esos ánimos que este año, al menos, no bajamos a 2ª!


----------



## UVA-Q

Víctor Pérez said:


> UVA[/B], pese a que si tardas un poco más, nos dan las uvas  (¡jem! puedo explicar esto por PM...). Eres muy amable, pese a que no nos cruzamos mucho. Otro abrazo para tí.
> ...
> 
> Bueno pues qué bueno que no llegué tan tarde como para que a las 12 me arranquen mis uvitas del racimo  Un beso.


----------

